# Gaggia group gaskets



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello. I love my Gaggia Classic Coffee (different machine to the Classic I think - my search online was inconclusive). I bought it reconditioned and it has served me well for many years.. I grind with a Rancilio grinder. Recently I replaced the group gasket (ordered Gaggia Classic G.Gasket from Happy Donkey). When I switch on I really need to hold on to the portafilter tight or it pops off under the pressure, it was always like this but even worse now. So I wanted to know - have I always had the wrong group gasket? And if so where can I buy a Gaggia Classic coffee g.gasket to replace my too thick Gaggia Classic g.gasket.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i sell the proper gaggia gasket for your machine on ebay item 180604061118

good luck

mark


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Mark. Thanks for the swift reply. I will definitely order but could you possibly confirm that your listed gasket is different from the one that I recently fitted to my machine. My one is here:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1

Sorry for the fuss.

Pete


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are 2 thicknesses and the one I use is the same as Mark sells


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great, cheers Glenn. So is the one that Mark sells the thicker or thinner one?

Pete


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

mine is the thicker one, i know some companys were selling the commercial gasket as a domestic gasket, the commercial has a slight bevel on one side, these make the portafilter very hard to engage

mark


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, mine has the bevel, I just ordered your domestic gasket together with a new shower screen. Hey thanks very much for the help.

pete


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your gasket has done the trick! Thanks again.

pete


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Mark

Would you mind directing me to your new listing (if you still sell) of the Gaggia Classic domestic gasket (without the bevel). It's the same one that I bought from you before.

Cheers!


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

pumpkineater23 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Would you mind directing me to your new listing (if you still sell) of the Gaggia Classic domestic gasket (without the bevel). It's the same one that I bought from you before.
> 
> Cheers!


No worries. I couldn't remove the old group, corroded I think. Then as I was descaling it stopped pumping. Also the broken portafilter handle had been niggling me for a while. I was due an upgrade so I bought a Silvia which arrived yesterday. Still not managed to make a coffee as good as the Gaggia but I'm working on it.

Cheers!


----------

